# Was My Account Hijacked?



## mkt (Oct 21, 2019)

Newfag here, I created this account way back in June, I decided to come back and check out this place again and saw all the profile comments saying I have an instagram. I don't even have an Insta. I don't really know where to check my recorded activity, but it seems my account was used by another person in the timespan since creation. Can anybody tell me whats going on?


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Oct 21, 2019)

Fuck I've been outted, ABANDON MISSION


----------



## Null (Oct 21, 2019)

no fucking idea what you're talking about and there's no way for me to tell.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 21, 2019)

Considering this is your only message, I seriously doubt it. Seems people think you're someone else based on your "katymckatface" subtext. Or you had some instagram link in your profile or something. Not sure why you would be worried about being doxed as the wrong person.


----------



## mkt (Oct 21, 2019)

Null said:


> no fucking idea what you're talking about and there's no way for me to tell.





No Exit said:


> Considering this is your only message, I seriously doubt it. Seems people think you're someone else based on your "katymckatface" subtext. Or you had some instagram link in your profile or something. Not sure why you would be worried about being doxed as the wrong person.


I didn't even have a bio.


----------



## Null (Oct 21, 2019)

A mod can give you a bio. If your IP matched a specific area and someone set you up with it thinking you were a lolcow then maybe? I don't know what you want me to say. We don't keep logs that long.


----------



## mkt (Oct 21, 2019)

Well, It turns out it was a joke carried out by the guy in pic above, he came forth and apologized. I got my account working and everything seems to be on back on track. Thanks guys.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 21, 2019)

mkt said:


> Well, It turns out it was a joke carried out by the guy in pic above, he came forth and apologized. I got my account working and everything seems to be on back on track. Thanks guys.


Never trust a pig.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 21, 2019)

Lol, you've been superdoxed.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Oct 21, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Lol, you've been superdoxed.


Only one place to go from here


Spoiler: Even Further Beyond









EDIT: Just realised we didn't do Halalween 2019, we were all talking merch and shit and it's basically passed


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 21, 2019)

Harnessed Carcass said:


> EDIT: Just realised we didn't do Halalween 2019, we were all talking merch and shit and it's basically passed


I wast thinking the same thing, but it's been crazy around here lately and we've lost a lot of good regular members as well as a bunch of mods.

I guess late is better than never though.


----------



## Takodachi (Oct 21, 2019)

why would anyone steal a kf account tho


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Oct 21, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I wast thinking the same thing, but it's been crazy around here lately and we've lost a lot of good regular members as well as a bunch of mods.
> 
> I guess late is better than never though.


Plus we don't have Zoo-sadist to take the guaranteed win this round.


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 21, 2019)

_Everyone_ has an Instagram. Who the fuck do you think you're kidding pal?


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 21, 2019)

Stop flexing your instagram


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Deadpool (Oct 21, 2019)

Promestein said:


> why would anyone steal a kf account tho


It has a cool username.


----------



## Spl00gies (Oct 22, 2019)

@Exigent Circumcisions  oh you


----------

